# John Adams: Absolute Jest; Grand Pianola Music



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*John Adams / San Francisco Symphony / Michael Tilson Thomas
John Adams: Absolute Jest; Grand Pianola Music*

SACD


----------

